# starter solenoid



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

What color is the starter solenoid on my 67 Goat supposed to be?
thanks!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bare metal, black plastic end?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

all metal


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree bare metal.


----------

